# What is Brahms’ most overrated work?



## RogerWaters (Feb 13, 2017)

What is Brahms’ most overrated work? Multiple choice enabled...


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

The Hungarin Dances and Wiegenlied, in the popular imagination.

But among our community, I don't think Brahms HAS an "overrated" work. Some of the options on the list are worse than others, but those works are not as highly-regarded by us.


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

his music .........


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

I'm sorry to say it, but...A German Requiem.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

I think all of the options are justly rated except the String Quartets, those are very underrated... The only answer I may give to this question is Hungarian Dances.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

consuono said:


> I'm sorry to say it, but...A German Requiem.


This has been a tough nut for me to crack over the past couple of months... but a tasty nut nonetheless.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

As for the OP, I genuinely cannot think of a single overrated work (nevermind body of works!) by Brahms. So I can't answer the poll, not even with "other". Like others mentioned, if forced to pick, I'd choose the Hungarian Rhapsodies, but they're quite nice and not really all that famous excepting 1 and 5.


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Easily the Hungarian Dances and the Wiegenlied, which are in a similar situation as Bolero. 

After that probably the overtures and double concerto which are overrated due to being orchestral works.


----------



## Skakner (Oct 8, 2020)

A Brahms aficionado couldn't pick a work from the list. Hungarian Dances could be a choice but, in any case, this work isn't a top priority for a hardcore fan. It suits better to an entry level classical music listener.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

pjang23 said:


> Easily the Hungarian Dances and the Wiegenlied, which are in a similar situation as Bolero.
> 
> After that probably the overtures and double concerto which are overrated due to being orchestral works.


The tragic overture is my favorite stand-alone overture.


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

ORigel said:


> The tragic overture is my favorite stand-alone overture.


It probably is for me too, though I still think his orchestral works do get a disproportionate amount of attention relative to even his best works in other genres.


----------



## caracalla (Feb 19, 2020)

Who 'overrates' the Hungarian Dances?


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> This has been a tough nut for me to crack over the past couple of months... but a tasty nut nonetheless.


The first and last movements are fine. The ones between them though just seem bland to me. The choral writing overall seems colorless.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I find the German Requiem unbearably boring. Just saying


----------



## Agamenon (Apr 22, 2019)

String Quartets. This field is for Beethoven, Schubert, Bartok, Shostakovich, etc.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

My answer is the Double Concerto, which, along with the string quartets, is the only work of his that I can genuinely say I dislike.


----------



## Isaac Blackburn (Feb 26, 2020)

Like some other posters have said, I struggle to think of a single work by Brahms that is overrated.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Piano Quintet, opus 34


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

*What is Brahms' most overrated work?*

The Lullaby. It puts me to sleep.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I find the string quartets somewhat underwhelming, but only in relation to the consistency of Brahms' chamber music when taken as a whole. Then again, can the SQs really be overrated when they are seldom lauded to the skies anyway?


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Well, the Tragic Overture is the thing I never seem to put on voluntarily. Not to say it's overrated. I just don't iike it.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

For me it is his concertos, I do think they are very good works, but _slightly_ over rated. For some reason I just don't think Brahms compositional personality is quite the right match for the concerto. It is more of an extroverted form, traditionally based around more overt displays of virtuosity, these aspects of music are things that Brahms seemed to willingly avoid for the most part, and to me his style just doesn't seem quite right for it, even though the works are impressive.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I've never appreciated the symphonies as much as the chamber music and concerti. I haven't voted. It's not that I dislike the symphonies or find them overrated, I just don't get on with the symphonies as much as the other music.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

The string quartets receive considerable criticism. I agree; they are my least favorite chamber works by Brahms (although I like them). On the other hand, the sextets receive much praise, more than I think they deserve, especially Op. 18.


----------



## chu42 (Aug 14, 2018)

tdc said:


> For me it is his concertos, I do think they are very good works, but _slightly_ over rated. For some reason I just don't think Brahms compositional personality is quite the right match for the concerto. It is more of an extroverted form, traditionally based around more overt displays of virtuosity, these aspects of music are things that Brahms seemed to willingly avoid for the most part, and to me his style just doesn't seem quite right for it, even though the works are impressive.


But this is exactly why I think his concertos are the greatest of the genre. There are a thousand and one extroverted super-virtuosic concerti but only a scant few like Brahms'. He elevated it from a show-off genre to a truly artistic meshing of the soloist and the orchestra.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

chu42 said:


> But this is exactly why I think his concertos are the greatest of the genre. There are a thousand and one extroverted super-virtuosic concerti but only a scant few like Brahms'. He elevated it from a show-off genre to a truly artistic meshing of the soloist and the orchestra.


A valid perspective, thanks. Might help me to hear these works in a new way next time I listen. I've been able to really enjoy Piano Concerto no. 2 and the Violin Concerto, the others not as much so far. Although I suspect they will grow on me as Brahms music tends to do that.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

caracalla said:


> Who 'overrates' the Hungarian Dances?


Websites/encyclopedias hat provide some info on Brahms, and mentions the Hungarian Dances, Academic Festival Overture, and the Lullaby as a few of Brahms' works when they really ought to mention his chamber works, symphonies, concertos, and Requiem (take your pick) instead.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

chu42 said:


> But this is exactly why I think his concertos are the greatest of the genre. There are a thousand and one extroverted super-virtuosic concerti but only a scant few like Brahms'. He elevated it from a show-off genre to a truly artistic meshing of the soloist and the orchestra.


Some concertos are better to watch than listen to


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

The German Requiem is an absolutely spiritual experience from start to finish. If you don’t have heart and soul, you’re not going to “get” this work.

Choosing the Hungarian Rhapsodies or Wiegenlied is as silly as choosing Fur Elise for Beethoven. They are all already viewed as lollipops.

The Brahms work which I believe is closest to being somewhat overrated is the 1st symphony. I grew up hearing that this was Brahms’s greatest symphony, but in truth I think it takes a back seat to the 3rd and 4th.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

Brahmsianhorn said:


> The German Requiem is an absolutely spiritual experience from start to finish. If you don't have heart and soul, you're not going to "get" this work.
> 
> Choosing the Hungarian Rhapsodies or Wiegenlied is as silly as choosing Fur Elise for Beethoven. They are all already viewed as lollipops.
> 
> The Brahms work which I believe is closest to being somewhat overrated is the 1st symphony. I grew up hearing that this was Brahms's greatest symphony, but in truth I think it takes a back seat to the 3rd and 4th.


My ranking is this:
4
1
2 3

And I think the consensus now is that the 4th is the best.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

ORigel said:


> My ranking is this:
> 4
> 1
> 2 3
> ...


Well, then maybe my feeling of the 1st being overrated has more to do with the 3rd being UNDERrated. I think the 3rd is right up there with the 4th.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

Brahmsianhorn said:


> Well, then maybe my feeling of the 1st being overrated has more to do with the 3rd being UNDERrated. I think the 3rd is right up there with the 4th.


I don't like the first or slow movement as much as the third movement and the finale.

Whereas with the fourth symphony, I love all four movements.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

ORigel said:


> I don't like the first or slow movement as much as the third movement and the finale.
> 
> Whereas with the fourth symphony, I love all four movements.


Oh I think all four movements are great. Love the 3rd. So rich, dynamic, and melodic. The 4th has more profundity, but I honestly get more enjoyment from the 3rd.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

So do I (no.3 is my favourite of the four by a street) and TBH I'm not at all sure I think the 4th is more profound - sterner and more lapidary, yes, but greater approachability doesn't necessarily entail a lack of depth in my book.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Brahmsianhorn said:


> Oh I think all four movements are great. Love the 3rd. So rich, dynamic, and melodic....I honestly get more enjoyment from the 3rd.





Animal the Drummer said:


> So do I (no.3 is my favourite of the four....)


Ditto and ditto :tiphat:


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Don't think any of his works are overrated. Some may be underrated such as the beautiful Cello Sonatas and piano sonata no 3 which I love and would love to hear more of!!


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Agamenon said:


> String Quartets. This field is for Beethoven, Schubert, Bartok, Shostakovich, etc.


In orchestral music classical composers were used to writing for the strings in four parts (cellos doubled by basses), whereas romantics gradually adopted five parts with the double basses playing different music than the cellos. There's a theory that Brahms was therefore also more comfortable writing string chamber music in the quintet arrangement. (Then, for him an extra part for added richness would make a sextet.) Also, he generally liked a thicker texture in the lower register as is seen in his piano music, for example.


----------



## RogerWaters (Feb 13, 2017)

Looks like it’s the German Requiem, from our massive sample size of 30.

I don’t see how the string quartets could be overrated, considering they aren’t rated highly to begin with, to my knowledge. Are those who voted for them thinking they aren’t as good as they are held up to be, or simply indicating their displeasure about the works regardless of their general rating in the cannon?


----------



## RogerWaters (Feb 13, 2017)

Brahmsianhorn said:


> Well, then maybe my feeling of the 1st being overrated has more to do with the 3rd being UNDERrated. I think the 3rd is right up there with the 4th.


It's my favourite of the four.


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

RogerWaters said:


> It's my favourite of the four.


I think my favorite Brahms symphony would be the second. But then again I would put Beethoven's much-maligned eighth in the top three Beethoven symphonies. It's because my tastes are more refined, of course. :lol:


----------

